# This is unreal!



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

I was doing some research into a subject I found in the Snake section of this forum and look what I stumbled across:










AND










AND


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Are the butchery photos still on the site?


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Dan said:


> Are the butchery photos still on the site?


Not that I can see!

(Still looking)


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

too much venom around the groin area for me. :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats that dick heads site isnt it, Raymond Hoser?


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

I thought at first it was the george feller, but it is Hoser the butcher.

So all those will be backyard butcher venomoids, ie op's done in dirty conditions with the snakes put under by cooling, so they will still feel the op but can't move.
Not a popular person but I still can't understand how he isn't in prison yet.

Mike


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

The pics look fake to me,


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

dannylatics said:


> The pics look fake to me,


na they are all venomoids that have been hacked apart by Ray Hoser he is a well known and very hated keeper from Australia, who does the venomoid operations in his house by tying snakes down and cutting out their glands with no pain killers or correct veterinary procedures.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

SiUK said:


> na they are all venomoids that have been hacked apart by Ray Hoser he is a well known and very hated keeper from Australia, who does the venomoid operations in his house by tying snakes down and cutting out their glands with no pain killers or correct veterinary procedures.


I never knew or heard about him Si and Mike... Thanks for the information... i really have no clue how people can get away with doing this

:bash:


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Sick.
Fi


----------



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

wtf!!!!!!!


----------



## dandeftones (Mar 18, 2008)

*hi*

I heard about that guy not a nice man


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

what so he removes the venom glands???? im highly confused and even more saddened by the very thought of such a thing. Is that not classed as animal cruelty? can someone not stop that!?! :s


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

omg why owuld you hold such snbakes?
and he does his own venomoid ops in his house!?!


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Not withstanding the above comments, and certainly not approving of his actions, perhaps people might like to comment on the condition of the snakes in the photo – do they look in poor condition to you!


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Ok, i don't think anyone is saying they look in poor condition are they?

I know he often breeds certain species and i have read just about everything he has published over the years (inc the stuff from before my time) but that doesn't mean i ever, and i mean EVER, want to see anyone say anything good about this man.

He is a disgrace and while i appreciate people will inevitably see animals of his with tinted glasses because of his other actions i would rather that be so and this man ignored as a matter of course than see one single good word posted about him.

IMO he belongs to a club of very few people who truly should have been shot at birth.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Dan said:


> Ok, i don't think anyone is saying they look in poor condition are they?
> 
> I know he often breeds certain species and i have read just about everything he has published over the years (inc the stuff from before my time) but that doesn't mean i ever, and i mean EVER, want to see anyone say anything good about this man.
> 
> ...


Hi all,

Shooting would be too quick, body parts should be removed slowly with out anesthetic and pain control.

Some justice for the poor snakes that have suffered.

slither61:snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

you can do alot with photo shop


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

This guy is an idiot. Not only does he mutilate his snakes for entertainment purposes,, he also then has the cheek to slate the likes of Brian Fry, Wolfgang Wuster, Mark O'shea and David Williams for using tongs to catch snakes in the wild, actually calling them 'tong butchers and supporters' on his website. Id like to see him do David Williams job for a week in PNG without this important piece if handling equipment, we would have this 'problem' sorted in no time!

Im not sure if im allowed to post links, but this is his webpage with the description of his operation on the snakes:

Venomoid snakes - photos of operation/s.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> you can do alot with photo shop


I think you've missed the point of the thread!



Azemiops said:


> This guy is an idiot. Not only does he mutilate his snakes for entertainment purposes,, he also then has the cheek to slate the likes of Brian Fry, Wolfgang Wuster, Mark O'shea and David Williams for using tongs to catch snakes in the wild, actually calling them 'tong butchers and supporters' on his website. Id like to see him do David Williams job for a week in PNG without this important piece if handling equipment, we would have this 'problem' sorted in no time!
> 
> Im not sure if im allowed to post links, but this is his webpage with the description of his operation on the snakes:
> 
> Venomoid snakes - photos of operation/s.


Seriously! How is this allowed?


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

masticophis said:


> I thought at first it was the george feller, but it is Hoser the butcher.
> 
> So all those will be backyard butcher venomoids, ie op's done in dirty conditions with the snakes put under by cooling, so they will still feel the op but can't move.
> Not a popular person but I still can't understand how he isn't in prison yet.
> ...


There are no words that describe how badly I think of this man...but operating on him without anaesthetic sounds like the tip of the iceberg to begin to pay back for the suffering he may have cause if thats what he has been doing, how do these people get away with it????


----------



## ssserpentine (Mar 6, 2008)

never heard of this guy...and gotta say hope i dont come across him agian any time soon!!!....what a f:censor:g c:censor:t...
not often does this happen but words fail me!!!!!! people just do my head in...how/why????
:censor:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris Newman said:


> Not withstanding the above comments, and certainly not approving of his actions, perhaps people might like to comment on the condition of the snakes in the photo – do they look in poor condition to you!


Raymond Hoser who seemed to have a regular monthly slot in Reptilian magazine?? Preaching about the evils of Australian animal protection laws??:whistling2:


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

Indeed Mr Hoser, along with many other well known herpetologists used to write for the Reptilian before it ceased publication. However, he wrote more about the animals themselves rather than the political situation is Australia.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

On the issue of Hoser’s venomoid procedures, I have to say that I am very surprised and deeply saddened that Ray has gone down this route. I am also extremely surprised that it is legal for him to perform such a procedure, certainly would not be the case in the UK.

Venomid snakes have been quite an issue for a while, in the USA they are still common place. Here in the UK it is now specifically illegal to perform such an operation [mutilation]. It is not illegal to own such a snake, in fact there are as I understand it quite a few such snakes around in the UK.


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

i think its disgusting


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

cool lol are they yanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

bug man said:


> cool lol are they yanks!!!!!!!!!!


Look at the snakes involved.


----------

